# For Sale very Used prop



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The Prop below has seen better days, we like to call it the King of QUEENS transforming prop, Its a boy, its a girl, its a boy ,its a girl again, However confused this prop may be, you can be certain that it will bring you the potential buyer , years of enjoyment, we hate to part with it but the storm has arrived......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I sure hope the bidding starts low! LOL


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR how did you find this thread so fast! no fair if I cant get it going before you find it!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what are you going to pay me to take it off your hands-lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pyro1966 said:


> what are you going to pay me to take it off your hands-lol


Now I'm scared! lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Someone has a little pimp inside?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nahhhh I just be playpimpin


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> The Prop below has seen better days, we like to call it the King of QUEENS transforming prop, Its a boy, its a girl, its a boy ,its a girl again, However confused this prop may be, you can be certain that it will bring you the potential buyer , years of enjoyment, we hate to part with it but the storm has arrived......


So, is that an air driven prop? If so...just where do I hook up the air hose?


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*This would look good on Ebay. *


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think the proper word would be "very" used!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very used but not abused so where does that hose go?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I bid 2 cents.... Canadian cents that is....


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

You send me the two cents and Ill apply towards shipping.........


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I bid ten(shipping included) im adding to my collection of crap


----------

